# What book series would you like to see come out as movies?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My vote would be for the "Holding Their Own" series from Joe Nobody. What would others say? I am also a big advocate for making the Tom Clancy book, "Red Storm Rising" into a flick. Great book in my opinion.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not prepper related, but I've always liked Larry Niven's 'Known Space' books.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Journals of Lewis and Clark.

Have read them all, really amazing stuff, lots of prepper related reading.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Patriots, James.W.Rawles
I would just love to watch the scene where murika kicks the UN's butt in the final battle for the US! I could read that book a hundred times!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The A. American series


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This guy is captivating. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Goodkind


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The White Mercenaries by Frank Harvey

The Congo, Mercs, sex, violence! A rough and tumble macho man novel of the 70's. The action takes place several years after "Mad" Mike Hoare has left the scene. As an intresting side note, the author has acknowledged Jean Schramme in his dedication of the novel (The main character is a coffee planter!). Again, be warned, NOT for the PC minded.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd like to see the McClane Apocalypse series made into a movie or TV Series. (Author Kate Morris)

Very entertaining.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

On a personal note a movie should be made of my life the Title would be Here Hold My Beer and Watch this Shit

On a side note it would not be PC


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not a series... Battlefield Earth... ya I know travolta did it..but it was not even close to the 1000 page book... it needs to be three parts


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The aforementioned "Home" and "McClane Apocalypse" series would be great! I'd also enjoy watching Matt Bracken's "EFAD" trilogy.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> This guy is captivating.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Goodkind


When I read his first book I had a sneaky suspicion that it was actually Terry Brooks (of the Shannara series) using a pseudonym.

Back to the question, I wish they would (and there was some discussion in the past) make the Thomas Covenant trilogy. They easily have the CGI to do so now.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

Of course any and all should be done right. The movie Gone With the Wind is one of few that follows the book very closely.

Lucifer's Hammer

Any and all of W.E.B.Griffins several book series.
The Brotherhood of War Series,
The Corps Series,
Men at War Series,
Badge of Honor series,
Honor Bound Series,
The Presidential Agent Series,
Clandestine Operations Series

Jerry D. Young's story - Expedition

The late T.O.M.'s story - Mountain Man

The late FleaTaxi's 4 story series - starting with North to Alaska

Actually most any of the prior 3 authors stories would make good movies.

I would LOVE to find a version of Pax American that included these words "The End".
I have 86 chapters ending paraphrased with a character saying "It ain't over till I say it's over"
That story would make a very good movie - again - if done right.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure why yall want movies. The book is always better.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, if I had a choice

The Earth Is a Harsh Mistress

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moon_Is_a_Harsh_Mistress

But as I age I look through a libertarian view point of which this makes the point

P.S. In the origional draft Robert is hard to read, but just go with it and the point comes through.

P.S. If you want a hint of his philosiphy which is in all his books, re-watch Stormship troopers which was based upon one of his novels.

Don't watch it for the glory, watch it for what it tried to teach you.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My choice s not a series of books, but a book big enough to develop a series. "Unintended Consequences " is almost 900 pages in length. My understanding is that the folks at ATF and some other alphabet groups really don't like it. Would like to hear other opinions on the book from those who have read it.


----------

